# frage zu remote-fähigkeit in browsern mit Java



## locibin (5. Jan 2006)

hallo gemeinde

ziel ist es in einem browser auf dem client eine applikation auf einem server zu starten und diese zu bedienen. das ganze muss in java-applets oder java-scripts funktionieren.

gibt es eine möglichkeit? könnt ihr mir ein hilfreiches stichwort liefern?

das ganze funktioniert bei mir bereits mit activeX im browser, welcher via terminal service von microsoft den ganzen server screen übermittelt. nun wäre es schön, wenn ich das gleiche mit java realisieren könnte.

besten dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## Xandro (5. Jan 2006)

Also so wie sich Dein Problem anhört, willst Du also ein Remote-Applet über einen Browser laufen lassen,
dass mit Deinem Server kommuniziert.
Ich denke da an Remote Method Invocation (RMI), womit Du 'entfernte' Objekte zur Verfügung stellen kannst,
um diese dann lokal zu verarbeiten (in Deinem Fall im Applet).
Das wird machbar sein, sofern es nicht schonmal jemand gemacht hat...
Weiss aber nicht, inwieweit das mit Applets verfügbar wäre.
Könnte ein Knackpunkt werden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2006)

google nach "vnc applet"


----------



## locibin (5. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> google nach "vnc applet"



WOW!!! genau sowas hab ich gesucht!!! besten dank herr beiglanz!  :toll:


----------



## locibin (5. Jan 2006)

funktioniert soweit!

gibt es jedoch eine möglichkeit nur eine bestimmte applikation zu übertragen und nicht den ganzen desktop? (d.h. dass man den benutzer in seinen rechten einschränkt..)

besten dank für allfällige tipps..


----------

